# Rikon?



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, sorry to keep dragging this out, but I don't want to buy something crappy. 

So, I think I may go with the Rikon 12"x16" with the extension to get me to 12"x40".

What do you think?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Civil,
Don't let that engineering background drive you nuts.:laughing: I have a few buddies that are engineers. They tend to analize everything about three or four times, then analize it again for the heck of it. I haven't used a rikon lathe, but from what I have seen, they seem like they are well built and their products have been getting decent reviews in the magazines. If you have a local store where you are going to get one, you should be able to get them to fire one up for you and at least see how it runs without getting it dirty. Or they may have someone that has bought one that you can talk to. Is this a variable speed model? If not, check the low speed choices like Gordon Seto has pointed out in other models and threads here. It's nice to be able to slow it down to 3-400 rpms for out of balance blanks and for drilling.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Mike. I can't help but over analyze, it's in my DNA :laughing:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

My latest student owns one of those Rikon's. It a good lathe. Not a great lathe but well built and works fine. It's a little underpowered but when you get used to 2 horse every thing below that is. I wouldn't have any qualms about buying one. I have a Nova Comet and a Jet mini and they both have a few things I don't like and so does the Rikon. All in all I think it stacks up there with them. 
The customer service has been excellent. He had a problem with the spindle lock coming loose and they stepped him through repairing it. Then he thought he had a bearing problem and they sent him new bearings. The spindle lock was just a loose set screw. The bearings were fine it was his mounting of the blank that was the problem. So really the fault wasn't there's but they took it on themselves to go beyond what needed to be done and take care of the problem.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the Rikon lathe as well. Its my first lathe and only one I have used but in my opinion, it's a pretty good little lathe. I too have had problems with the spindle lock screw coming out and have fixed mine twice. 2nd time I put some locktight on it to keep it in. Other than the spindle lock, I don't have any complaints and I think it's a great lathe for a 1st timer like myself.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ricon*

BUY IT Its a good lathe,there service is great,nothing left to say.:yes:


----------



## Hokie-G (Mar 28, 2009)

*Great Choice*

I've had the Rikon for about 18 months now. It's my first lathe, and I've been very happy with it. Good torque for a small lathe, belt changes are easy and more accessible than the Jet. I use it for bowl turning, mostly green wood. The key as with all "portable" lathes is to give it a solid base so it doesn't move.

I have only one complaint, which I blieve is true with all of the minis. The banjo is too short. if you're turning a platter as big as the lathe allows, you cant get the toolrest far enough out to turn the outer edge of the platter. I suppose you could fabricate a shaped tool rest to get out there, but why call it a 12" lathe if you cannot turn out that far?

-Grant


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

How much does the Rikon cost with the extension/ altogether?


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Civil,
I seen your past posts on different lathes, go to this link you can compare lathe specs, and prices side by side maybe this will help. just don't do what i did and upgrade several different times then ended up buying the lathe i should have bought the 1st,2nd,3rd or 4th time..lol

http://www.nealaddy.org/pub/Lathe_List.html


----------



## Hokie-G (Mar 28, 2009)

*Price Comparison*

Woodcraft has it at $329, but sales and flyers drop that by 10% routinely. The extension is $90.

For comparison, the Jet JWL-1220 (12"x20") is $449 and $120 for the extension. The VS model is $599.

The Rikon is a great value for the price. The main complaint I've seen is in the fit and finish, but mine looks good.


----------



## sirrom (Jan 14, 2009)

I have the rikon and I love it, but it is the only one I've ever had or used. And the service, the only thing I can say is they are 2nd to none.


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

*Rikon*

I went to buy the jet 1220.....and saw the rikon, and decided to go for it. Im glad I did...I saved a bunch of money...and I love it...Use it everyday...have had it since Mid feb...I too have had problems with the locking screw...but its very easy to fix the problem...love the lock tite! Changing belts is very simple...can have it changed in less than 10 seconds. If your looking for a nice little lathe, thats not going to empty your wallet ( leave the other goodies to empty the wallet..:yes then go get yourself a Green Machine( Rikon) and start making a mess!


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

Jeff4woodturning said:


> Civil,
> I seen your past posts on different lathes, go to this link you can compare lathe specs, and prices side by side maybe this will help. just don't do what i did and upgrade several different times then ended up buying the lathe i should have bought the 1st,2nd,3rd or 4th time..lol
> 
> http://www.nealaddy.org/pub/Lathe_List.html



Yeah, I know I've been all over the place, but I think I'm finally narrowing it down. I've been using the site you posted as my starting point for research and after my extensive search, I think I found what I'm looking for. Thanks for the help! It's much appreciated!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

So which one is it going to be?


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

PTownSubbie said:


> So which one is it going to be?


I think I'm going with the Rikon... unless someting drastic happens in the next couple of days. But I don't think that will happen.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

I think that is a good choice. :thumbsup:

I looked at that one when I bought mine. However, once you throw in the cost of the stand I could by a bigger and more powerful lathe for a little bit more. I purchased the Nova 1624 for $899. That I thought was a good deal and I like it a lot. I don't think I will ever outgrow this one. 

At least that's how I sold it to my better half.....:yes:


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I too just bought the Nova at Woodcraft and tomorrow is the last day it is on sale with a savings of $300. The Nova replaces my Jet 1220 which is about the size of the Rikon so you might want to consider this. I had only owned the Jet for six months and decided to go bigger and better and I also feel that the Nova will last me a lifetime and will fulfill all of my turning needs for the present and future. So remember the sale will end tomorrow. I've had mine for two weeks and I'm quite happy with it. I'm sure you will be happy with a Rikon but you can do more with a Nova. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wonderwood (Oct 12, 2008)

HLW said:


> I too just bought the Nova at Woodcraft and tomorrow is the last day it is on sale with a savings of $300. The Nova replaces my Jet 1220 which is about the size of the Rikon so you might want to consider this. I had only owned the Jet for six months and decided to go bigger and better and I also feel that the Nova will last me a lifetime and will fulfill all of my turning needs for the present and future. So remember the sale will end tomorrow. I've had mine for two weeks and I'm quite happy with it. I'm sure you will be happy with a Rikon but you can do more with a Nova. Good luck!:thumbsup:


 Isnt the Nova a FULL SIZE LATHE? Im pretty sure it is...so of course one will beable to do more with it. If he wants a full size lathe then he should buy one, but if he wants a Mini Lathe...then what he is looking at is a great deal


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ricon*

Yes The 1624 is a full size lathe.Got one,got the Ricon to :smile: :smile:
Love em both:thumbsup: but the 1624 even with the sale is bout 500.00 more.Like said,get what you can afford AND have room for, don't feel bad about dragin this out,as we had a fella on another forum put us thru about FIVE pages before he finally got one  after all you want to make sure you get whats best for you.Good luck.
Ken


----------



## Hokie-G (Mar 28, 2009)

*Rikon Customer Service - great first experience*

As it happens, I managed to break the power switch last night on mine. I called Rikon today, and they are sending a new switch component immediately, free of charge. Very friendly, and didn't even ask what stupid thing I did to break it! :thumbsup:

Since I'm sure you will ask, I was finishing the bottom of a bowl with my shop-made compression chuck. I shut off the lathe and slowed it down by hand using the outboard spindle handle too quickly. The drive stopped, but intertia kept the compression chuck (mounted to a faceplate) spinning. Of course, it unthreaded itself and rolled off the bed toward me turning 90 degrees and gave the switch a sideways blow. Wasn't nearly as dramatic as a blank coming apart, but had a fair amount of weight/inertia it was carrying along. The switch didn't have a chance... Lesson Learned. :whistling2:

Anyway, Rikon just moved up again in my book. Thought you'd like to know.


----------



## BlueStingray (Dec 23, 2007)

Have you seen a Vicmarc? I'm also looking for a new toy....


----------

